

Show HN: The App Design Handbook - nathanbarry
http://nathanbarry.com/app-design-handbook

======
pjbeardsley
Nice. I think there are a lot of programmery types out there who would like to
improve their UI/Photoshop skills. I'll definitely check this out.

If I could offer one piece of constructive criticism:

It would be nice to see some examples of things you've built. That's the #1
thing I look for. I realize this can be problematic when working for someone
else.

~~~
nathanbarry
That makes sense. Here are two of my iOS apps:

<http://onevoiceapp.com> <http://thinklegend.com/commit>

More of my design work is here:

<http://thinklegend.com/design>

I appreciate the feedback!

------
aqrashik
I noticed that in the sample chapter you mention that subtlepatterns.com does
not require a credit link (although appreciated)

This no longer seems to be the case, and the site now mentions only CC-BY-SA
3.0 (with no mention of not requiring attribution)

~~~
nathanbarry
You are right. The license is clear, but the FAQ page doesn't mention the
credit link requirement. I'll email them and see what they prefer. Sometimes
it is hard to give credit in iOS apps.

------
tedmiston
Was hoping to get an extra inside peek for HNers to differentiate this from a
post strictly to promote a book release.

~~~
nathanbarry
Have you seen the preview chapter? That may be what you are looking for:
<http://nathanbarry.com/app-design-handbook>

I'll try to include more useful information later.

~~~
chrisdroukas
That was a _very_ easy link to miss (even though you can click the image of
the book as well to display the sample PDF) — maybe consider elevating the
download text?

~~~
nathanbarry
Oops. I pasted in the wrong link. I meant to give you the direct link to the
preview: [http://nathanbarry.com/wp-content/uploads/The-App-Design-
Han...](http://nathanbarry.com/wp-content/uploads/The-App-Design-Handbook-
Sample-Chapter.pdf)

Didn't mean to be a jerk and give you a link to the exact same page. Sorry!

------
nathanbarry
If you have any questions about designing iOS applications or about the book
I'd be happy to answer them!

~~~
farslan
I have prior experience in Programming (C,C++,Objective-C,etc..). The
programming part is easy for me. However at the design part i barely know
anything. For example I can made a shadow for a image, but it takes me hours
digging trough lots of Photoshop tutorials. %80 of my time goes to the design
part, and this is to much in comparing to programming.

Is this book suitable for me?

~~~
nathanbarry
Yes, In the book itself I talk a lot about best practices and iOS design
principles, but don't cover a lot of specific code. In the resources I include
video tutorials of actually designing and implementing the case studies. I
think you will really like it.

------
richaclark
Purchased. I've really appreciated all the iOS tips and design resources on
your blog!

~~~
nathanbarry
Thanks! I hope people learn a lot from them. I've learned so much from
everyone's web design and dev blogs over the years that I really feel the need
to share what I've learned.

------
ryandelk
Awesome!

